# How can you tell?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How can you tell if a guy likes you?

Some guys it's real obvious, and some it's hard to tell.

The obvious guys will want you to make a commitment for another date right away. 

Then there is the ones less eger/shyer, wait a few days or longer to get back to you. Even though you thought the date went well.When a guy waits days to get back to you, I start thinking "well I guess he wasnt interested" So you kind of write it off and move on. Then they surprize you out of the blue with a phone call.

I am finding my radar is way off when it comes to figuring out men.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I gave up trying to figure it out and go with the idea that if they really are all that interested, there will be a way to know without me guessing. Can't stand having to guess or not knowing what is happening...get tired of asking if we are even in that "area" for me to ask.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Why don't you call him?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont know what your saying whynot.
Men dont always let you know when they are interested right away.

BTW I got a fridge full of beer, hint hint...LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I dont know what your saying whynot.
> Men dont always let you know when they are interested right away.


I know they don't. What I am saying is that I stopped now trying to figure out anything about them, recent development. If they really are interested there will be a way for me to know without wondering or guessing at it. 

I don't know how else to put it so you might understand what I mean, Fowler, sorry.

ETA: I got the hint  was thinking about that last night lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Some men may not handle rejection well. Their radar doesn't work any better than yours. Some men think if you smile at them, you're ready to jump in bed. Others you have to smack real good to get through to them.They're that dense. 

I'm a bone head from way back although I've gotten better. One woman at work picked up a loose screw from the floor and asked me if I wanted a screw. I didn't see the screw at first. I must have looked like a fish doing that mouth thing when it's out of water. I ended up having a T shirt made up featuring an event in her life. I think she knew at that point I was interested. 

Some may have other things and other women going on. Some men may be prestaging you as the replacement woman in their lives. Think of them like a company holding onto resumes just in case. When they have an opening, they'll give you a call. Until then it's string along time.

It is hard to tell. There's no factory manual that lays it out for you.

Beer? What brand?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Your mistake is in trying to figure men out in the first place!

If you liked him, send him a follow-up of some sort if you don't hear back from him. Call him, text him, email him, something quick just to say "Thanks again for the dinner/whatever the other night! I had a really good time "


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ds right. I hate to say it, AND I know that you as a sex are way worse than we, BUT IF he hasnt called in awhile, and im saying in less than a week, to give him time, at work, to process the date, pick out all that you said that gave him pause. Evaluate those, and then decide if he wants another date with you to iron those out, OR if its worth it. ALSO, IF hes like what most of you seek in a man, hes likely like D says got a string, and he let you in on a free night.

Remember, IF he thinks about something that you said that he cant process whether it was a plus or not. HES GONNA FIGURE IT AS A NEGITIVE. SO, If he processess as many plus s as he does negitives, and then has a few not sure of comments, they go on the negitive side, and weight the decision to call again that way.

ALSO. As to my last para. THATS EXACTLY THE WAY ITS DONE ONLINE HERE ALSO.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue, your absolutly right, as is D. WE MEN ARE THICK. Most of us have LOW self esteem. WE W E R N T BORN THAT WAY, IT WAS INGRAINED SOMEHOW. I WONDER HOW. ANYWAY, as blue says. IF you like the guy and the experience, let him know in a non committable way . IF he didnt feel the same way. Youll never hear from him again and nothing lost. IF he calls, act kinda supprised and go from there.By acting kinda supprised, he wont feel like a fish thats been hooked by whatever bait you use.

When I was young, I used to hate myself cause I KNEW I was being hooked by looks, and I knew I couldnt quit looking, and didnt want to. Hated that feeling. I wanted somebody, I wanted somebody pretty, BUT I wanted somebody I could get around the prettyness and see what was behind it BEFORE I committed myself too far, and had to back out like through a swamp to get out and away again if she wasnt anything like what I wanted.
I hated even much worse haveing to drop somebody I wasnt interested in. I KNEW she had leaned WAY over to snag me, and her esteem and feelings would be way hurt, and a woman scorned, and you know the rest, is not easly cleanly got away from.

When i first wrote it, I just saw I wrote

When a woman SCORED, and you know the rest is not easly cleanly got away from LOL


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Experience tells me that sometimes it is best not to appear too interested. Some woman want to start out slow and others are fine jumping right in.

I drop a hint, something like "the trees are starting to change up in the mountains". If she responds showing interest, then I would ask her to go for a drive, have lunch, take pictures, etc. If she doesn't show interest, I would take that to mean she is not very interested in me or wants to move slowly.

If a guy is paying attention, the woman will usually signal him which way to go.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

A fridge full of beer?










Gotta pool table, too?

:donut:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

All I know right now is how to tell if they don't want to be with you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> A fridge full of beer?
> 
> ...


No pooltable....we need a gurls drinkin nite!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am only three hours away.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> Beer? What brand?


Bud Ice and Coors Light and a very large bottle of wine.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I am only three hours away.
> 
> :donut:


And I got sleep over beds


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And I got a twelve pack of that lime-a-ritas stuff .... and a bottle of TOO-WAH-KAH.

:donut:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sleep over beds???? EVEN at my age, I wouldnt be driveing 1/2 the day just to sleep over.

Well, yes I would dang it. Ancient age. I HATE DRIVEING. Makes me sleepy after Im done driveing. 

Course, When I was young, and DRIVEING, that would make me sleepy also LOL.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't think this weekend would be a good weekend to just sit around and drink ... what I need is a pool table, and some Metallica, and a willing partner.

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I am only three hours away.
> 
> :donut:


:awh: I'm about 26 hours away. Poor me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Men are mysterious and unique in their thinking, they are not as simple as they would like you to believe. I find it fascinating their thought process and how they process things.

I think if we ladies took the time to look deeper and try to understand a mans perceptive maybe we wouldnt have to guess what each other is thinking. It just seems to me that men have taken a lot of time walking on egg shells around us wimmens, why do women just blow off men as being "that's just the way they are wired". Surley men have feelings, emotions, wants and needs other then thinking with the smaller head and a women just being submisive to the cave man.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I think if we ladies took the time to look deeper and try to understand a mans perceptive maybe we wouldnt have to guess what each other is thinking. It just seems to me that men have taken a lot of time walking on egg shells around us wimmens, why do women just blow off men as being "that's just the way they are wired". Surley men have feelings, emotions, wants and needs other then thinking with the smaller head and a women just being submisive to the cave man.


Wow, "WHAT have you done with "fowler".......? Lady your going to loath this, but just now you sound like "Laura"........Hhhmmmm


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> How can you tell if a guy likes you?
> 
> Some guys it's real obvious, and some it's hard to tell.
> 
> ...


Don't attempt to figure it out! Just enjoy it and if he doesn't phone again...oh well....next?!

Old saying,,,men are like buses. If you miss one, another one will be along soon!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> OK, "WHAT have you done with "fowler".......? Lady your going to loath this, but just now you sound like "Laura"........Hhhmmmm


No Laura said for women to be a doormat.

I want to become more knowledgable with the opposite sex inorder to be productive and both have the skills needed to fully understand what it takes to become one bonding unity. Without walkiing on eggshells.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> No Laura said for women to be a doormat.
> 
> I want to become more knowledgable with the opposite sex inorder to be productive and both have the skills needed to fully understand what it takes to become one bonding unity. Without walkiing on eggshells.
> 
> along with to become a cagefighter...LOL


LOL. ound: Put down the hankie. Now step away from it. ound: I guess love and cagefighting are both full contact.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I figure all men are interested, it's a matter of what they're interested IN.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Darren said:


> Some men may not handle rejection well. Their radar doesn't work any better than yours. Some men think if you smile at them, you're ready to jump in bed. Others you have to smack real good to get through to them.They're that dense.
> 
> I'm a bone head from way back although I've gotten better. One woman at work picked up a loose screw from the floor and asked me if I wanted a screw. I didn't see the screw at first. I must have looked like a fish doing that mouth thing when it's out of water. I ended up having a T shirt made up featuring an event in her life. I think she knew at that point I was interested.
> 
> ...


I needed to get a new bolt for the front brake caliper on my motorcycle. I sure had fun walking up to the parts desk and saying, head tipped to one side, I NEED A SCREW. 

She did have fun saying that to you, you betcha!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Fowler said:


> How can you tell if a guy likes you?
> 
> Some guys it's real obvious, and some it's hard to tell.
> 
> ...


or they're all on fire, then BAM everything shuts off and you're like racking your brain trying to figure out what you said/did, and there wasn't anything you said/did differently...like someone else said, NEXT

however, if a guy likes you he will make the effort to commnicate and be with you and handle you the way that is good for YOU, no games. and you reciprocate. that's why building a friendship first is really important, and the guys that are smart enough to do that first even though they're really a total horndog for you--they are GOLD.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep I agree with all, but especially your last para


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler, Maybe YOU need to be crystal clear to yourself what you want from a man, from a relationship, and then CLEARLY communicate your needs/expectations very early on in the relationship. This does two things, of which the most important is this: When you later say, "I need this" or "this part of our relationship is not working, and I would like for "US" communicate about this".

Unless he is a moron, he remembers the earlier communication. All relationships (Business, community, intimate partnership) are all based on only TWO things, Trust/honesty and Clear Communications. Number three would be taking responsibility for your part of the relationship........

:soap::soap::kung::soap::kung::soap::soap:


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

tambo said:


> All I know right now is how to tell if they don't want to be with you.



It just means that they are not the right man for you. 
It hurts, but you deserve to be treated better than this.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> I needed to get a new bolt for the front brake caliper on my motorcycle. I sure had fun walking up to the parts desk and saying, head tipped to one side, I NEED A SCREW.
> 
> She did have fun saying that to you, you betcha!!!


That's true.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Men are simple to figure out. When they fall, they fall hard.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe he is intimidated because you're to pretty.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> ...Unless he is a moron, he remembers the earlier communication. All relationships (Business, community, intimate partnership) are all based on only TWO things, *Trust/honesty and Clear Communications*. Number three would be taking responsibility for your part of the relationship........


I've always been slow to see the signals. And now, having been out of the loop for so long, the second strike is that I'm woefully out of practice. So now I can add misinterpretation to my list of worries and uh-ohs.

I know some people look at that inability to take a hint as undesirable and hence a negative. I would have to guess there were times, long ago, when I struck out and didn't even know it.

But for me, when I'm talking to someone and the conversation is just proceeding in a spontaneous way, I guess I kinda go on autopilot. When she asks me a question, I'm not thinking about signals. I'm thinking, "This person asked me a question and, regardless of any chances (real or imagined) I should be giving her an honest answer." So my concentration is not, neccessarily, on "attraction? Y/N."

I think that people can sense when you're being insincere alot more than is commonly thought. And given that, what kind of impression would I be making - and more to the point - what kind of chance would I have with a woman if her dishonesty radar was going crazy?

That probably puts me at a disadvantage when being compared to the "cool" guys. The way I see it, I'm going to have to look at myself in the mirror, in the morning for the rest of my life, regardless of who I sleep next to.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I want a god-honest answer far and above anything said to hook me or impress me or respond to my "signals"


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I ain't got no idea,,,no clue....

No idea why I'm even posting here......

Hope this helps!!!!

your welcome


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

He pulls your hair when you WANT him to...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it just me? Because in the past when I have wanted to communicate and discuss whatever is bothering me, or when I say can you help understand what I'm not understanding so that I have a clear understanding, I get told that I'm trying to start an arguement, or I'm just bitchin or do we have to talk about this now.
Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Is it just me? Because in the past when I have wanted to communicate and discuss whatever is bothering me, or when I say can you help understand what I'm not understanding so that I have a clear understanding, I get told that I'm trying to start an arguement, or I'm just bitchin or do we have to talk about this now.
> Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together.


?..........?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Is it just me? Because in the past when I have wanted to communicate and discuss whatever is bothering me, or when I say can you help understand what I'm not understanding so that I have a clear understanding, I get told that I'm trying to start an arguement, or I'm just bitchin or do we have to talk about this now.
> Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together.


As far as I know, when people respond out of proportion to what has been said they are either completely disinterested in what you think they are interested in and/or lieing. Or perhaps they have a mental stability issue. Or all of those. Or ..thinking more on it even...maybe they are treating you like they did the last person who asked them questions with the intent you are being accused of.

That has actually happened to me a lot in several different types of relationships...people treating me as if I have a different intent other than what I do or have shown simply because someone else they knew once had it. Basically they take something else they were or have been upset about and take it out on you, regardless.

Course...not everyone wants to learn and grow together either, I am finding....even if they say they do.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Is it just me? Because in the past when I have wanted to communicate and discuss whatever is bothering me, or when I say can you help [me] understand what I'm not understanding so that I have a clear understanding, I get told that I'm trying to start an argument, or I'm just bitchin or do we have to talk about this now.
> Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together.




It's not just you ... I understand exactly what you describe for I have lived it.

Recently.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Is it just me? Because in the past when I have wanted to communicate and discuss whatever is bothering me, or when I say can you help understand what I'm not understanding so that I have a clear understanding, I get told that I'm trying to start an argument, or I'm just bitchin or do we have to talk about this now.
> Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together.


Clearly you have never been in a relationship based on agreements.......The first one being to always tell the truth, the whole truth. Second is no one goes the bed till both people have fully communicated everything they need to communicate, EVERYTHING. Even the little crap. I think 99.7% of the members of this forum do NOT want to hear the truth (Number one). And number two do not want to tell the truth.

Even more sad is that most have lied to them self their whole adult life, and have no idea what the truth is. The bottom line is that the truth is just the truth, it really does not mean anything, it is just the truth. We attach significance to it, that is not there, generally to to maintain continuity with your Minds belief of what is safe. (Of course no one really has a "Mind" anyway). Look and every medical chart/book and you will NEVER find a part of the human body marked "Mind".

Fowler, take this line from your post. ((Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together)).[/QUOTE]

This Post will get a lot of flaming for one reason............People HATE the truth. They say they want the truth, but they shy away from the truth, and then put restrictions on what they feel one should not say to someone as they either don't need to know that, or they don't see any value in hurting someones feelings.

It should read: "I choose, (Yes You choose) to withhold my feelings, and I choose to withdraw from being responsible for my part of the relationship communications (Yes You did that). I also totally fabricated that he is NOT interested in growing together." Lady you made that up, you fabricated that part to feel righteous, and to cowardly withdrawl from clearly communicating what is true for you.

( I hope it is clear to you and moderators that I am NOT disrespecting you).


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I cannot find this offensive, because I'm not quite sure we are on the same page.
So I'm posting a conversation I had earlier. Without the other parties reply of course.

If you open up, I mean really open up you allow yourself to be vulnerable, only when you are vulnerable with a person you trust can you fully understand another human being. The problem is allowing yourself to be vulnerable and not having that person crush your soul.

You also have to be open minded and honest when you open up or the person at the recieving end is not getting the full understanding of what your needs are and what makes you who you are. and only if you look deep inside yourself can you then see you may have faults that need correcting, or makes you who you are.

Most people cannot see their faults till someone brings it to light and the other is willing to share theories and advice like a theropist. But this person geniunely wants to know you, the real you inside.

When you understand who they are, "I" seem to be more compasionate and understanding. "Not walking on egg shells way" An honest understanding so that you dont just react to a situation you understand it.

does this make any sense?

This is where laura would throw in the men dont like feelings and the woman becomes a doormat. But....repeat up above and there is no hiding feelings just learning what makes us tick and react. But it takes both parties to be open enough to go that deep within to form that special bond.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

fowler said:


> if you open up, i mean really open up you allow yourself to be vulnerable, only when you are vulnerable with a person you trust can you fully understand another human being.
> 
> ............yes, you are 100% correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Fouler, leave me out of your issues. I'm not a doormat nor do I ever walk on eggshells.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm a in the sunlight on a big rock in the middle of the Umpqua kind of girl.

I also balked at the revealing faults so the other can offer helpful advice...I approach it as making a life together, focusing on positive evolution together. When two people truly focus on the positive things and be love and compassion, the faults have a way of straightening themselves out, because you inspire each other to be the best you can be. (yes I've had relationships like that).

That said I can say I was in two relationships which my "crime" was seeing and understanding too much--I saw the dark side, yet met it with love and patience and hope (i' know..but really). I did NOT try to analyse or therapize or change them--I simply knew too much and as such was judged a saboteur, and punished.

I'm done with crazy. I'm ready for a happy peaceful person, that all I have to do is lay there haha.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Getting back to OP. Some men are very dense.

Me? It once took me 8 years to realize a girl was putting the moves on me.

A buddy of mine get told by his wife all the times another woman flirts with him and he was to dense to notice.


Also there is fear of rejection. Of getting invested and receiving 'nope not interested'.

Fowler for all her toughness and strength is concerned. She wants this fellow to get back in touch with her. But it seems she for some reason will not extend to him. So instead she ponders why he has not gotten back intouch with her. Which in a way accomplishes little besides tension. In some cases (not saying you specificly Fowler) this can build a relationship laced with uncertainty and discomfort.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Is it just me? Because in the past when I have wanted to communicate and discuss whatever is bothering me, or when I say can you help understand what I'm not understanding so that I have a clear understanding, I get told that I'm trying to start an arguement, or I'm just bitchin or do we have to talk about this now.
> Which shuts me down and lets me know your not interested in learning and growing together.


It may have something to do with being on guard against flung poo.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Getting back to OP. Some men are very dense.
> 
> Me? It once took me 8 years to realize a girl was putting the moves on me.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about Primseed. 

However, Sourdough is real close to understanding what I am obviously not conveying very well in type. And there too lies the problem, communication, someone like what sourdough has shown he is trying to work with me and having patients to draw out what I am trying to communicate because not all of us are good communicators. Even though we would like to think we are.
And NOT all have the patients to want nor try to understand someone's complete thoughts, feelings or behaviors.

I am going to disagree with you sourdough most people cannot see their deep faults, example: using sarcasim, this can be a defense against an underlying issue that you may not be fully aware of until someone brings it to your attention and even then you would say "it's not me it's you" but until you honestly acknowledge this may have a deeper underlying issue and that they maybe right and you were not conciously aware of. This takes responsibility for your actions and wanting to look inside yourself and figure out your behaviors, but as we all know "I am fine" it's everyone else that's nuts...Right?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> I'm a in the sunlight on a big rock in the middle of the Umpqua kind of girl.
> 
> I also balked at the revealing faults so the other can offer helpful advice...I approach it as making a life together, focusing on positive evolution together. When two people truly focus on the positive things and be love and compassion, the faults have a way of straightening themselves out, because you inspire each other to be the best you can be. (yes I've had relationships like that).
> 
> ...


I am talking about something deeper. I do not mean to be their therapist to "analyse or therapize"..be their partner, help them so they can help you, trust, grow, bond.
I am talking also about being in a man and woman relationship and bonding into each other. Knowing them, what makes them tick, what sits them off. Knowing the dark side, that way you know who they are and it will come natural to you to not set off any triggers in them once you know them. Which IMO creates a trusting soul bonding relationship where no one tip toes on egg shells.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura said:


> Fouler, leave me out of your issues. I'm not a doormat nor do I ever walk on eggshells.


Learn how to spell my name and it will be so, otherwise...?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Post #45 sounds an awful lot like part of the conversation when I was last at your place, Fowler. I'm checking into the big guy and I coming up for the weekend or so...my mates want to side the back of the house this weekend, not sure if they actually need me around or not.

I understand what you are saying about communication and etc. and generally agree although over the past month or so I have also found my own place in simply letting things be. There is only so much you can do to try to communicate and gain knowledge from information. You cannot force someone to be available whether that is emotionally or whatever...even if it's only to convince them of common sense or common reasoning, they will only see it when they want to or can according to their own disposition.

People apparently will see or interpret things in the way they would like to whether or not it coincides with what is actually happening. Talking/communicating CAN alleviate these misunderstandings or misinterpretations but again, you cannot communicate with the unwilling.

This ties into what I said earlier in this thread. At some point, if I am getting mixed signals on a consistent basis and communication is not working, I do give up. Whether that means I don't see the person again is up to them...I simply release trying to figure it out, trying to improve or trying to get closer or whatever. I see it as an all stops.

I understand that people in my age group and older have gone through a lot of things in life and that sometimes things crop up and people really aren't sure of their feelings or if they want this or that...I give them that because sometimes I don't know myself. But if I can't actually tell if someone just wants to be buddies or wants to progress because of their hot and cold behaviors, I just stop trying and ride it out...let them take it at their pace and if that means eventually I find someone else who will take an active part in a partnership instead of just...whatever it is that is going on...then that is how it is.

A month or so ago, I would not have been able to say that.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> " but until you honestly acknowledge this may have a deeper underlying issue and that they maybe right and you were not conciously aware of. This takes responsibility for your actions and wanting to look inside yourself and figure out your behaviors, but as we all know "I am fine" it's everyone else that's nuts...Right?


The distinction I would make is......."not consciously aware of"........is an admission that the individual really is aware of their issue, and has chosen to lie to them self, to stuff/suppress/re-press.......and hide a "part of their being" because of conscious judgments of good/bad, right/wrong, socially acceptable/being socially rejected. (What ever the reason, they have made a judgment, a conscious choice).


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

People need to spend more time talking to trees and rivers, they are very smart. Ask, Siddhartha.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> The distinction I would make is......."not consciously aware of"........is an admission that the individual really is aware of their issue, and has chosen to lie to them self, to stuff/suppress/re-press.......and hide a "part of their being" because of conscious judgments of good/bad, right/wrong, socially acceptable/being socially rejected. (What ever the reason, they have made a judgment, a conscious choice).


Hmmm...I will think on this.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So sourdough you wanna join whynot, Glazed and I for a Poo flinging, drunken communication show down....LOL!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I grew up in North Richland Hills.

:donut:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sometimes you never get over someone. You have to find ways to live with that pain.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> So sourdough you wanna join whynot, Glazed and I for a Poo flinging, drunken communication show down....LOL!!!


:donut:










:donut:

I wanna do THIS ... after the pool table, after the showdown ... Sourdough, dadgummit, turn around and watch the road!

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love this ^^^^^...LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

What's so hard about talking? Some people are always going to be defensive about something. Does he leave the toilet seat up all the time? Occasionally? Does he get tired of getting beaten at arm wrestling?

I've come to the conclusion that some topics are off limits between couples. They're never going to agree. Part of the issue is caring about your partner enough to stay out of the minefield. If it's that serious an issue. It's always about the good with the bad.

If you're rehashing the same thing over and over, if that's the case, what's the point? Unless the bad is walk away and leave bad, what good is it to keep picking at the scab?

I'm trying to figure out what kind of conversations are the issue.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> The distinction I would make is......."not consciously aware of"........is an admission that the individual really is aware of their issue, and has chosen to lie to them self, to stuff/suppress/re-press.......and hide a "part of their being" because of conscious judgments of good/bad, right/wrong, socially acceptable/being socially rejected. (What ever the reason, they have made a judgment, a conscious choice).


I agree on what you are saying.

So how do you suggest this getting exposed within ones self, if you do not see it as a problem? But it's creating problems within a relationship.

People in general wont/dont look within to see themselves with faults. 

I want to understand, due to my up bringing I thought it was natural for a woman to be submissive and get a beating once in a while. I didnt like seeing that happen, I told myself it would never happen to me. But yet I found myself in the same exact situtation when I was younger. Unable to recognize why I was in it. I honestly thought that it is what it is. It' all I've seen. So my question still stands if you are not consious of your faults and in how you think, how do you know you have them? 
How do you know if your right or wrong in your thinking?

And then be open and willing to see what's going on, when a mate/friend shines light on it.

I may not be communicating my thoughts correctly, hang on I'll get there...LOL


This: *A partner to be a catalyst in your emotional and spiritual development.*


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I love this ^^^^^...LOL


:donut:

Ya-Ya!

We need Divine Ya-Ya names!!

By the way, out of curiosity ... who is who up there?

I reckon most would think I am the girl in the middle.

Put a platter of donut balls on the hood, and, watch out.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> What's so hard about talking? Some people are always going to be defensive about something. Does he leave the toilet seat up all the time? Occasionally? Does he get tired of getting beaten at arm wrestling?
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that some topics are off limits between couples. They're never going to agree. Part of the issue is caring about your partner enough to stay out of the minefield. If it's that serious an issue. It's always about the good with the bad.
> 
> ...



It's not about tolet seats or picking up your clothes.

I cant help it that people think tolets and stupid stuff are issues.

I'm talking about a much deeper level of knowing someone.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've never laid a hand on a woman that way in my life. I had a girl friend once that we had frequent arguments. Others not much or rarely. She had been married a few times before. A couple of them seemed to be filled with physical altercations. 

I remember arguing with her in the kitchen and after she said her piece she actually ducked like she expected to be hit. I'm hoping that's what it was because later I noticed a corn knife near some boxes close to where we were arguing.

I don't understand physically attacking a partner. I saw that as a kid and ended up being a mediator between my parents when I was older. Dad had mom by the neck one night and she smacked him with one of the stove burner grates. That changed his attitude. I never saw violence as normal, Fowler.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> I've never laid a hand on a woman that way in my life. I had a girl friend with and we had frequent arguments. She had been married a few times before. A couple of them seemed to be filled with physical altercations.
> 
> I remember arguing with her in the kitchen and after she said her piece she actually ducked like she expected to be hit. I'm hoping that's what it was because later I noticed a corn knife near some boxes close to where we were arguing.
> 
> I don't understand physically attacking a partner. I saw that as a kid and ended up being a mediator between my parents when I was older. Dad had mom by the neck one night and she smacked him with one of the stove burner grates.* I never saw violence as normal*, Fowler.



I'm glad for you. Some of us was raised in a very violent household and it was just life.

BTW, can we keep to what I am trying to convey and not my up bringing, I only used that as an example to try to make sense of what I am trying to get at.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

This is so sad to me.

I was raised in a home where my Dad worshipped my Mom ... and my Mom worshipped my Dad.

They still worship each other.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> This is so sad to me.
> 
> ...


It's not sad too me. It is what it was.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's fine with me. I'm still trying to understand the issues that became problems. People have different tolerances. It's not that they're intolerant, it's just that some people don't see a problem where another may.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> That's fine with me. I'm still trying to understand the issues that became problems. People have different tolerances. It's not that they're intolerant, it's just that some people don't see a problem where another may.


And that's where you need to both open up and see if it really is a problem for the one that thinks it is and the one the thinks it's not. Open up in your communication and one can see if it needs to be let go, or fixed on both sides.

*With a partner you will not be able to hide in self limiting patterns and addictions, nor want to, because vulnerability will be more important than protection. Your partner is about your well being and theirs. It is about the willingness and desire to evolve beyond your individual and mutual limitations *

This is what I am striving for^^^ but it seems like an impossible task.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

No one is perfect, honey, therefore no relationship between any two people will ever be perfect.

(((hugs)))

But with the right attitude, and the right conditions, and the right goals, and the right intent, it can be dang-near close.

Don't ever lose faith.

...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's so many things that affect that. That includes many things outside our awareness. I think you understand there are other levels. Comprehension is something else if you don't understand the full extent of those other levels. In some relationships it's irrelevant. In others they're paramount but neither partner has the tools either to understand or help their partner. 

That assumes the partner is willing.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> No one is perfect, honey, therefore no relationship between any two people will ever be perfect.
> 
> ...


I never asked for perfection, You and only you suggested that.

I am seeking another level of bonding with a partner.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> There's so many things that affect that. That includes many things outside our awareness. I think you understand there are other levels. Comprehension is something else if you don't understand the full extent of those other levels. In some relationships it's irrelevant. In others they're paramount but neither partner has the tools either to understand or help their partner.
> 
> That assumes the partner is willing.


The only tool needed is to open up. So the other may understand what makes them tick. It's really not that complicated, I dont have to fix anything for anyone, I only have to worry about myself. However someone to help me understand where some of my issues are coming from is valuable if you are willing to see them and not shut down as most people do. It teaches you who you are, most people never in their life will reach this level.

They just go through life thinking I am fine everyone else is nuts.

When two people in a partnership open up mind, body, spirit and soul it creates a special bond that is unbreakable.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I am seeking too.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I hate opening myself up like this on a public forum, but, Fowler, do you think maybe we might be a little too passionate for the majority of people? Like maybe people really don't know how to take us? Like, maybe, we overwhelm? intimidate? 



...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...
and I am not just talking sensually/sexually ... I am talking about the WHOLE package: emotionally, mentally, physically, sexually, spiritually, etc.
...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont know what to think anymore, I am deeper then just what's on the outside. And I think people are too swallow and cannot comprehend that there is more to a person then what you see on the outside.

And I believe that's why relationships fail.

And yes very passionate, romantic, spriitual, emotional and live in fairy tale land with an awesome sense of humor...LOL. And I like my world.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...
I know I am a very strong woman ... I sense you are too ... I have always said it would take a very strong man to conquer me ... I sense that for you too ... we need men that are stronger than us in every area (emotionally, mentally, physically, sexually AND spiritually) before we will EVER have/know true bonding.
...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I like your world too ... I live in the same world, but I am more discreet lololol

:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

People open up to people who are "safe" to open up to. That takes getting some living done together. Being that safe place of rest and renewal. 

Not hammering someone over stuff like toilet seats is a good start 

btw when I said "crazy" I mean actual mental illness. I'm 47, first it was my mom and then my husband, so all my life i've been loving and dealing. I'm just worn out and tired. That Ya-Ya movie is really speical to me, I am the Sandra Bullock character sortof. I am blessed to have gotten to a better place with my mom before she died--when she got cancer and it went into her brain it erased her torment. 

On the other hand it seems I am meant to love people afflicted with it, I can see signs in my son...I can only hope I've learned enough to help him.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I like your world too ... I live in the same world, but I am more discreet lololol
> 
> :donut:


I was discret too, and a friend on ST told me that by opening up they starting having a sense of who I am and respected me and actually wanted to talk to me now.

I will admit. I've opened up too much lately and dont be surprized if I go back to my poo flinging ways, because it will happen...LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

(((( i love you just the way you are ))))


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm looking for someone that is just happy to be alive, that can be in the be in the moment and deely en-joy what is present. Who understands that I've been shut up in a dark barn and now I've been let out and I'm runningrunningrunning over the land and I will NEVER be saddled again. I will carry them with me but all ya get is a handful of mane haha. 

Anyone who's ever ridden a horse like that will understand what I'm talking about. There is no conquering or submission or too much or not enough.

To Sourdough, just wanna say I know what you mean about being outside the whole right and wrong thing. Been learning a lot about ying/yang this last year. I think you know what I mean by that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Riding bare back takes lots of leg muscles, and it's a great workout.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> People open up to people who are "safe" to open up to. That takes getting some living done together. Being that safe place of rest and renewal.
> 
> Not hammering someone over stuff like toilet seats is a good start
> 
> ...


I resemble that remark.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> Been learning a lot about ying/yang this last year.


:donut:

Actually, anima vs animus.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler may find the studies of _anima/animus in fairy tales_ interesting .... I don't know.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Actually, anima vs animus.
> 
> :donut:


40 yr old women should partner with 60 yr old men. They are finally Ying and Yang then....LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Would a 60 year old man really want a 40 year old woman?

:donut:

I just had a weird thought ... my first husband is almost 60 now ... he didn't want me when I was 18-28 and he was 35-45.


:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Actually, anima vs animus.
> 
> :donut:


I looked that up, very interesting ha 

but no, I meant yin/yang

(waving at Sourdough, haha!)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Would a 60 year old man really want a 40 year old woman?
> 
> ...


hell yeah ha


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

well, shoot, I am 42 ... soon to be 43.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You're still in your 40's toots


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I read this good book last year, I don't usually read psych books but this one was about romance, romantic archtypes in literature/pop culture that shapes our expectations of love(tweeked my english major ness, so I flipped through to see and it was actually good stuff), andhow these screw us up and what might work better. I think it was called "We" but I can't find it on Amazon, sorry. 

a lot of stuff on how we look for this magical person to be our perfect match, how we have an ideal match in mind and lay that over the person we're with and how that expectation of some thing "perfect" so be easy to make work...

now let me be perfectly clear here, I am a one person girl, I go deep with ONE person. but I was reading some info on polyamory and there was some stuff that made sense. About love, freedom, etc. A huge part of meshing with a person is being open...of course, what does "open" even mean...

Just offering that as something to ponder in this whole thing of being stopped up and confused or frustrated.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> That Ya-Ya movie is really speical to me, I am the Sandra Bullock character sortof.


:donut:

That ya-ya movie is real special to me too ..... real, real special.

I say we need divine names, I do.

:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha, mine already is...

guys ask if I'm french haha--no worse...NORWEGIAN, sturdy viking wench JAH!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Your Ya-Ya name is Sturdy Viking Wench?

:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha separates the men from the boys

(my real name is C. Joy ha)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That might be a good combination. In their 40s most women aren't going to put up with their old man's crap. A 60 something man should have learned by then not to try handing it out.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I'm not in my 40's yet and not a man but can I come over tonight? oh and my shadow too?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

WhyNot said:


> Well I'm not in my 40's yet and not a man but can I come over tonight? oh and my shadow too?


If you're talking to me, I'll need to see a picture of your boat and motor first.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

y'all are killing me

...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Darren said:


> That might be a good combination. In their 40s most women aren't going to put up with their old man's crap. A 60 something man should have learned by then not to try handing it out.


I gotta say I've made several friends that are guys in their 60's. For one they are old hippies ha. Laid back and nothing to prove, cuz it's already proven. They're just happy to be alive haha. I'm really enjoying them


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Darren said:


> If you're talking to me, I'll need to see a picture of your boat and motor first.


I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Didn't think you were.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's bad enough when you get shot down in person, but on the internet? Geez. It doesn't have to be a new boat and motor. How about a canoe? I ran over mine accidentally with the tractor.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I have a dingy ... but it's a cute dingy.

:donut:


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Darren said:


> It's bad enough when you get shot down in person, but on the internet? Geez. It doesn't have to be a new boat and motor. How about a canoe? I ran over mine accidentally with the tractor.


Don't know if I would bring my boat around someone who disrespect his canoe that way. :nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I have a dingy ... but it's a cute dingy.
> 
> :donut:


Let's see... Innuendo:teehee:?:nono:? No innuendo?:whistlin::shrug:

Well anyway. glazed you're not dingy. Maybe a little loopy now n then, But we make exceptions for you Texas gals.:lookout:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

oops, i forgot the h.

but, anyway, YES, fyi for future reference: I am the Queen of Double Entendre ... but _sshhh_ don't tell anybody.

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Darren said:


> It's bad enough when you get shot down in person, but on the internet? Geez.


Shot down?? So....that was a come on? I think you need to work on that, buddy.

Anyway....I'm at Fowler's and we are man shopping on the internet...so get your pickup line ready and if we make it back here we'll see if we have to shut you down or what there CanoeBoy. :nanner:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

i am at the outpost and, you guessed it, on a pool table ... or, well, i will be.

:donut:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

WhyNot said:


> ...I'm at Fowler's and we are man shopping on the internet...


That's deep. Had enough of that zen enlightenment crud, huh?

Before enlightenment; c(s)hop wood, carry water. After enlightenment; c(s)hop wood, carry water.â


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Karl...was that supposed to be some sort of censure?

Seriously I'm not sure how internet man shopping and enlightenment are mutually exclusive. Perhaps you would care to explain that to me. If you say that those who think much and/or deeply are "above" such "base" things...perhaps it is not all that base or perhaps there is a misunderstanding about what enlightenment is.

One can gain much insight in perusing those plastering themselves on the internet.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

It's 3:52 am ... just wanted y'all to know I made it home.

:donut:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I like it when a healthy dose of humor gets injected into a serious subject. The women here never fail. What's not to like about our own ya ya club and Norwegian wenches. I enjoy the give and take of people that although they don't have all the answers, me included, can enjoy the lighter side of life. 

Dinghy huh? ound:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> It's 3:52 am ... just wanted y'all to know I made it home.
> 
> :donut:


Glad to know that, baby.

I think I'm the Ya-Ya on the left..... Empress Speaks in Tongues .... do with that what you will there, Dingy


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Great, My sweet friend whynot is here and I'm freaking sick with a sore throat and an ear ache.
Somebody take care of me.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now I know why women become lesbians. 

Men either drive you to go crazy, go hermit, or go gay...

...Or a mix of two...

...or all of the above.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So I'm a crazy gay hermit?.....LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol. You are whatever you want to be. I'm becoming a crazy hermit thanks to the dating pool (men).


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh.. we have to have an excuse to be a crazy bisexual hermit? Yeah I changed from the gay....I'm an equal opportunist. For now anyway...since I'm here...in crazy hermitland. Didn't someone mention polyamory already?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm going hermit.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

tambo said:


> I'm going hermit.


All of ya sound kinda crabby today.

grump grump grumpgrumpgrump grump :nono:


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Fowler said:


> How can you tell if a guy likes you?
> 
> Some guys it's real obvious, and some it's hard to tell.
> 
> ...


Nice post - - speaking from personal experience some guys just aren't trained as to what is supposed to happen. Do you call for a second date right away, or would that tag you as desperate ?
Or in my case I am so incredibly shy that even leading up to speaking about a 1st date is ridiculously stressfull & I just procrastinate.
People who don't have this problem just say "Just walk right up to her and start talking !" - well if I did that I would open my mouth and have a frog hop out - I'd say something very provocative like "Nice day isn't it ?" LOL
It's not exactly that I am afraid of women - have lived w/a lot of em (my dating ?) and am fine once I feel accepted by a woman.
I was raised by several women & you'd think it would have made me easy w/them, but they were all taciturn 'Yankee School Marms' and didn't teach me anything - verbally anyway.
One thing about this is that if you get ahold of me you know I'm not out there glibly chatting up other women ??


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> All of ya sound kinda crabby today.
> 
> grump grump grumpgrumpgrump grump :nono:



I'm waiting for coffee and a mindblowing ice cream session. :icecream:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Scratch that. You are a man. That means complications. Forget it. Not worth it.

*goes back to hermitude*


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Lol. You are whatever you want to be. I'm becoming a crazy hermit thanks to the dating pool (men).


I am a veritable hermit too for several reasons - - retarded when it comes to initial song-and-dance of getting close to any women and don't party at all anymore, don't drink or smoke anything so's to share that either, so just hole up .
Read, study & talk on the internet, feed my critters, and quietly forward my survivalist projects.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I read once (on HT, I think)......

The way to a mans heart is.....

between the 3rd and 4th rib..........

Now I seem to always see you girls, smiling and counting ribs......

:croc:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

L.A. said:


> All of ya sound kinda crabby today.
> 
> grump grump grumpgrumpgrump grump :nono:


Oh I'm a happy hermit. I would be happier if I had someone in my life but I can't make someone love and want to be with me. What other choice do I have?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> I read once (on HT, I think)......
> 
> The way to a mans heart is.....
> 
> ...


Yummmmm. Ribs. Any got a good recipe for BBQ sauce?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> I gotta say I've made several friends that are guys in their 60's. For one they are old hippies ha. Laid back and nothing to prove, cuz it's already proven. They're just happy to be alive haha. I'm really enjoying them


Like me.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Darren said:


> It doesn't have to be a new boat and motor. How about a canoe?


I have an air mattress with a leak I can't find....does that count?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> I read once (on HT, I think)......
> 
> The way to a mans heart is.....
> 
> ...


Depends on the size of the rib. I'm not looking for no 6 inch rib.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

tambo said:


> Oh I'm a happy hermit. I would be happier if I had someone in my life but I can't make someone love and want to be with me. What other choice do I have?


Find someone to make you laugh and feel good about your self. Wise words from a Wise Fowler.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My throat hurts too, and my eyelashes.

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> Depends on the size of the rib. I'm not looking for no 6 inch rib.


Size of rib? Hmmm. Do you think there's a direct correlation between the size of a rib and, oh nevermind.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Size of rib? Hmmm. Do you think there's a direct correlation between the size of a rib and, oh nevermind.


Yes. Size matters. Motion is a myth.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Depends on the size of the rib. I'm not looking for no 6 inch rib.


6 inches works just fine, now 7 makes me :happy2:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oooo and the special sauce. "Secret's in the sauce!"


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

y'all are such cunning ........


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Oooo and the special sauce. "Secret's in the sauce!"


Especally if the sauce is bone lickin yummy :icecream:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah...those magic words..."Put on your bib, it's Ribfest!"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Someone pass me a unchloroformed hanky, I think I dribbled a little.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Now,...I'm becoming a hermit.......:runforhills:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmm...LA seems to be hiding. Dang, I scared off another one.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought you were a cowboy! Aren't you supposed to be good with roping, bulls, horses, roping, cattle drives, cooking, music, roping...did I mention the ropes?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Is LA a bisexual hermit?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

ound: You all are great. Just what I needed for a break.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Where's lunch?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I realized that I need to eat today.

*flashes a wicked smirk*


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

For a second I thought some hot roping sexy roping cowboy bisexual roping hermit was doing that sexy growl thing but it really just was my tummy.

Fowler...put some clothes on so I can take you to lunch. And bring your rope.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> I thought you were a cowboy! Aren't you supposed to be good with roping, bulls, horses, roping, cattle drives, cooking, music, roping...did I mention the ropes?


You know Raven there's an old cowgirl saying....."ain't a horse that can't be throwed. ain't a man that can't be rode." I could have that backwards. :nanner: (doesn't that dancing banana just do something to your mood?) LMAO


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> I thought you were a cowboy! Aren't you supposed to be good with roping, bulls, horses, roping, cattle drives, cooking, music, roping...did I mention the ropes?


I only throw my rope around something me and the horse can handle.....

Riding buck'n horses seems rather tame, compared to you girls...

You're frightening !!!!!!

(Fowler==>:umno


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I take it that you aren't going to ring my bell today.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

"Once I met this gal on RockyTop,,,,Half bear,,the other half cat....

Wild as a mink,,yet sweet as soda pop....

I still think about that..."

(coiling up rope,,,,eyes focused,,,,right stirup a little heavy))))))))))


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, but I bet she didn't have any cool nunchuck skills or know how to catch a bass.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> I take it that you aren't going to ring my bell today.


*(Looking for your dingaling)*

Now where is that thing???....


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

:run: 

Women don't like giving lessons.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> :run:
> 
> Women don't like giving lessons.


All I hear is, What women don't like.....

*(Rope thrown...good loop.....pulling slack....DALLY.....)*

Got her caught....now what????


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Ice Cream break......No,,I ain't gonna share.....Mine...All mine....


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Find someone to make you laugh and feel good about your self. Wise words from a Wise Fowler.


Is that like If you can't be with the one you love love the one your with?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> My throat hurts too, and my eyelashes.
> 
> :donut:


Did you have to much fun last night?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Sometimes you never get over someone. You have to find ways to live with that pain.


Please see my new signature line. It also is on my list of BEST posts ever.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

WhyNot said:


> *1)* Karl...was that supposed to be some sort of censure?
> *2)* Seriously I'm not sure how internet man shopping and enlightenment are mutually exclusive. Perhaps you would care to explain that to me. *3)* If you say that those who think much and/or deeply are "above" such "base" things...perhaps it is not all that base or perhaps there is a misunderstanding about what enlightenment is.
> One can gain much insight in perusing those plastering themselves on the internet.


*1)* Censure? Not hardly. And I truly hope I've just, simply, misinterpreted your reply. I know that there are times when you can be devilishly sarcastic and sardonic. I'm hoping this is one of them. *2)* No, exclusivity never entered my mind. More like taking a break to lighten it up some. Kinda like the intent behind my post that you re:'d 


sustainabilly said:


> That's deep. Had enough *(taking a break)* of that zen enlightenment crud, huh?
> 
> Before enlightenment; *c(s)hop wood*, carry water. After enlightenment; c(s)hop wood, carry water.&#8221;


...chop/shop, wood/men... it's not even funny anymore when it has to explained

*3)* IMHO when you're looking up from the bottom (my current perspective), there's little that you have a right to judge upon.



WhyNot said:


> ...I'm at Fowler's and we are man shopping on the internet...


Fowler's OP was sincere and important to her. It was also probably frustrating that the answer could not come easily to an otherwise, intelligent and insightful person. What I got from your post on the "man shopping" thing was that y'all were taking time to let your hair down and maybe do some girl talk. Could be I was wrong. Happens more that I'm comfortable admitting , but there it is. 



Darren said:


> I like it when a healthy dose of humor gets injected into a serious subject. The women here never fail. What's not to like about our own ya ya club and Norwegian wenches. I enjoy the give and take of people that although they don't have all the answers, me included, can enjoy the lighter side of life...


This! I'm probably, no...definitely guilty of inappropriate irreverence because of my penchant for lightening it up. That doesn't mean I'm totally clueless.



tambo said:


> Oh I'm a happy hermit. I would be happier if I had someone in my life but I can't make someone love and want to be with me. What other choice do I have?


And THIS..._bigtime_! More than any of you will probably know.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

tambo said:


> Is that like If you can't be with the one you love love the one your with?



You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometime, you just might find, you get what you need.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Please see my new signature line. It also is on my list of BEST posts ever.


I would say thanks but I am only stating one of the truths of life. Today reminds me of a "Notebook" moment I had with my mom one time about a lost love. Not many people talk about those corners and lost spaces of the heart. Those feelings seem to be taboo. We are "supposed" to move on from one person to the next.

This is so pure. Funny how songs don't resonate until a particular experience: 

"And did you say she was pretty
And did you say that she loves you
Baby, I don't wanna know"

"I know I could have loved you, but you would not let me"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2XKt2N8fs]Fleetwood Mac - The Dance-1997-Silver Springs[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

:clap: :bow: Says it all for me!!

"I know I could have loved you, but you would not let me"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2XKt2N8fs]Fleetwood Mac - The Dance-1997-Silver Springs[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It is imposable to allow someone to "Love" you if that person does not Love them self.

There is a GREAT Conversation in the movie "Tombstone" 


WYATT
What makes a man like Ringo, Doc?
What makes him do the things he does?

DOC
A man like Ringo's got a great
Empty hole right through the
Middle of him and no matter what
He does he can't ever fill it. He
Can't kill enough or steal enough
Or inflict enough pain to ever
Fill it. And it drives him mad.
Sick mad. Cold and dirty.

WYATT
So what does he want?

DOC
What does he want? He wants revenge.

WYATT
Revenge? For what?

Doc looks at him, a look of purest sadness in his sunken eyes.

DOC
Being born.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lot to be said in that conversation. When I was young, I hated my folks for causing me to be born. That was when I had my asthma attacks in the fall.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> It's 3:52 am ... just wanted y'all to know I made it home.
> 
> :donut:














I'm waiting for the drunkin typin.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

It's 3:32 ... :buds:

Just wanted y'all to know I made it safely home.

AGAIN.

:donut:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Glaze you know your eyelashes are going to hurt again when you wake up!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I didn't drink a drop last night.

(((hug)))

:donut:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well so much for thinking I was going to learn something from this thread


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nah, U know you know it all LOL.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

OMGoodness we shared the SAME EXACT thought lololololol that's scary  especially after what WyldThang said over yonder

:donut:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nah, U know you know it all LOL.


Nope Bill, only you say that about me. I know I have a lot of learning left to do.

And glazed, another reason is right there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And u know Im kidding. U know im just looking for digs.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

(((me, too, me too)))

... you know I love you Shy, and miss our fb friendship ... I loved those old family pictures so much

:donut:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You did?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Yes, I did.

...


----------

